# Farbe weiß --> durchsichtig



## Kurt Cobain (21. November 2006)

Tag Tag

Wenn ich jetzt ein Bild hab, das nur die Farben Schwarz und Weiß hat, 
ist es dann möglich, mit irgend einem Filter oder so, das Weiß verschwinden zu lassen, 
und statttdessen die "Farbe" Unsichtbar hinzumachen?

also dass dann die Übergänge von Schwarz zu Weiß nur halbdurchsichtig sind usw...

gruß ich


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. November 2006)

Stichwort Fülloptionen.

http://www.foxo.de/blog/


Alex


----------



## helaukoenig (22. November 2006)

Aber wichtig: das funktioniert nicht mit Hintergrundebenen, die muss du vorher umwandeln.


----------



## SpeedZone (23. November 2006)

Entweder nimmst du den "Zauberstab" ,selektierst alles was Schwarz / Weiss ist,und kopierst deine NEUE AUSWAHL als seperate Ebene drüber / drunter und veränderst innerhalb der Ebene die "Deckkraft" ,oder du veränderst die Selektierte Fläche über "Helligkeit/ Kontrast" unter der Option MODUS-EINSTELLUNGEN

Würde dir aber empfehlen die erste Möglichkeit zu nehmen,da du die "Seperaten Ebenen" auch immer Seperat Einstellen kannst !! Auch das Arbeiten mit Filtern ist dann einfacher,weil du JEDE Ebene beliebig oft Kopieren kannst (Ebene Dublizieren) und diesen einen IMMER UNTERSCHIEDLICHEN Anblick geben kannst. Was dir dann am wenigsten gefällt,schmeist du dann einfach in den Papierkorb !


----------



## Tangstedt (2. Dezember 2006)

Noch ne Möglichkeit:

Weiße Bereiche mit Zauberstab auswählen, dann mit dem "MAgischen Radiergummi" einmal reinklicken - und schon ist der ausgewählte Teil durchsichtig...


----------

